# How much does your vet charge to clip wings?



## sissy

I asked the Vet how much they charge to clip wings, toenails and file/trim a beaks? The cost was $60 dollars!! How much does your vet charge? The bird store charges $3, I really don't want to go back there but at those prices I almost have to.
Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl

EEK! Vets can be very expensive. One vet I went to charged me $95 JUST for the visit.. thats just looking at the bird (not very thoroughly) and weighing it, which I could have done myself for free.

Beaks shouldn't have to be trimmed and you can clip wings and toenails yourself. You can even get cement perches that help file the nails down.


----------



## busylittlebee

Wow, $60 to just clip the wings/toenails is outrageous! I have a vet visit on Tuesday just for a checkup and hoping I'm not pleasantly surprised when I get the bill...:-/


----------



## Hemlock

My vet charges $15 for a nail trim and the cost really for dogs, not birds. They charge it anyways, as a lot of parrot type birds can be a bit of a handful. My local Parrot store does toe and wing trims for free.

Rio used to go to the vet for her nail trims due her clotting disorder and Littlefoot just goes to the parrot store.

As to actual appointments, it's $55... and it's a VERY thorough check up.


----------



## Raven2322

My vet charges 26 for wings and 16 for toes. I would love to go somewhere else. However the only local pet store that offers this service is horrible to their bird, so much so I once reported them to the police for animal abuse that happened right in front of me. So, I refuse to take my birds there. Currently though only two of my birds get their wings clips, and the vet does a full clip for me. So each primary and secondary feather is cut individually. The toes are the worse though, at 6 cockatiels. I want to do it as often as needed but it's so much money. I'm thinking about paying my pet sitter to come over and help me do it myself. I just need someone to help, I can't hold them and clip.


----------



## lperry82

Myself and my bf did wing clipping ourselves by watching videos from YouTube and looking at websites how to clip. I never did agree on wing clipping but I bonded with my birds so I'm happy I did, they are getting better though. I don't know if I should continue clipping, I give them a little bit of flight but I don't know about fully as my front room is joined into kitchen and I don't want them in kitchen full stop (I've got net up so they cant fly in). I've told my son off a few times while doors left open as iv got rabbits as well


----------



## I got em budgies

sissy said:


> I asked the Vet how much they charge to clip wings, toenails and file/trim a beaks? The cost was $60 dollars!! How much does your vet charge? The bird store charges $3, I really don't want to go back there but at those prices I almost have to.
> Thanks!


Haha sarcasm I live in Pakistan do u can u tell me what prize it is hereher in Islamabad pwd


----------

